# Bôi những thứ này lên mặt, tưởng đẹp lên ai ngờ phá hủy luôn làn da



## uyenlam (19/8/18)

*Thoa những thứ này lên da mặt là nguyên nhân khiến bạn mau già hoặc dị ứng.*
Hiện nay, nhiều người thường cho rằng chăm sóc da tại nhà vừa có thể tiết kiệm chi phí, vừa giúp làn da trở nên khỏe đẹp hơn bằng các nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Tuy nhiên, bạn sẽ không ngờ rằng một số công thức làm đẹp tưởng chừng vẻ vô hại và tự nhiên, sự kết hợp sai có thể gây sẹo bạn suốt đời. Do đó, cần tìm hiểu kỹ và thử nghiệm trên một vùng da nhỏ trước khi áp dụng cho toàn bộ khuôn mặt sẽ giúp bảo vệ làn da tốt hơn.

Dưới đây là những thứ bạn không nên sử dụng trực tiếp để thoa lên da mặt vì có thể gây ra những hiểm họa khôn lường với làn da. 

*1. Oxy già*
Oxy già là một trong những loại dung dịch thường được sử dụng nhằm mục đích khử trùng cho vết thương hở. Nhiều người thường cho rằng với khả năng sát khuẩn, oxy già có thể làm sạch và sáng da, thậm chí trị mụn. Tuy nhiên, chưa có nghiên cứu chuyên sâu nào cho khuyến khích chị em nên sử dụng oxy già để làm sạch da. 

_

_
_ Làm đẹp bằng oxy già là phản khoa học và gây hại cho da._​
Nếu sử dụng oxy già để thoa trực tiếp lên da mặt, các mô và lớp biểu bì và hạ bì của da sẽ bị tổn thương nghiêm trọng, Nhiều người có da nhạy cảm sẽ bị kích ứng ngay từ lần sử dụng đầu tiên, dẫn đến da mẩn đỏ và dị ứng. Ngoài ra, tính sát khuẩn của oxy già còn làm cho da mất đi độ ẩm, làm da dễ bị nhiễm khuẩn và nổi mụn nhiều hơn.

*2. Dầu gội*
Nhiều chị em khi gội đầu và xả lại với nước thường để xà phòng gội đầu dính trên mặt, thậm chí còn dùng nó để rửa sạch mặt. Tuy nhiên, dầu gội được sinh ra để lấy đi dầu thừa và bụi bẩn trên đầu và không phải là thứ mà bạn có thể dùng để làm sạch làn da. Do đó, những công thức hóa học trong dầu sẽ không được thiết kế để phù hợp với làn da của bạn. 

_

_
_Dầu gội đầu không thích hợp cho làn da tinh tế và mẩn cảm của chị em. _​
Sử dụng dầu gội đầu theo đó sẽ làm cho làn da trở nên khô ráp và bong tróc. Đây cũng là nguyên nhân da bạn dễ ngứa, rát hoặc thậm chí nổi đỏ sau khi tắm xong.

*3. Mayonaise*
Nhiều chị em thường cho rằng Mayonaise là một nguyên liệu đa năng, vừa có thể chế biến món ăn, làm hỗn hợp ủ tóc hay dưỡng da, làm đẹp. Trên thực tế, mayonaise không nên được sử dụng đối với da mặt của bạn. Bởi với thành phần chính là dầu và chất béo, những chất này sẽ làm nặng da mặt và gây cảm giác nhờn rít khó chịu, Thậm chí, sử dụng Mayonaise để làm mặt nạ sẽ chỉ khiến da bạn bị tắt nghẽn lỗ chân lông, nổi mụn mà thôi.

_

_
_Mayonaise chỉ có thể được sử dụng như một loại kem ủ tóc hiệu quả mà không dành cho làn da. _​
*4. Kem dưỡng thể*
Mặc dù nhiều người sẽ cho rằng tất cả vùng da trên cơ thể đều như nhau nhưng trên thực tế, cấu tạo của mỗi vùng da lại khá khác nhau. Do đó, body lotion (kem dưỡng toàn thân) hoàn toàn không thể dùng được cho vùng da mặt. Được thiết kế dành riêng cho cơ thể, kem dưỡng thể vốn có độ ẩm rất cao và đặc hơn rất nhiều.

_

_
_ Một số loại dưỡng thể còn chứa mùi hương nhân tạo - nguyên nhân gây kích ứng da._​
Phần da mặt luôn đòi hỏi các sản phẩm chăm sóc da có sự dịu nhẹ trong các công thức dưỡng. Bạn có thể dùng kem dưỡng mặt cho toàn thân nhưng tuyệt đối không thể dùng kem dưỡng toàn thân cho da mặt nếu không muốn dị ứng, mụn hay thậm chí lão hóa. 

*5. Kem đánh răng*
Kem đánh răng được nhiều chị em truyền tai nhau như một bí quyết làm đẹp đơn giản và hiệu quả có thể thực hiện ngay tại nhà. Cụ thể, một số người cho rằng khi dùng kem đánh răng bôi lên da mặt sẽ làm khô đầu mụn. Bởi với thành phần chính là peroxide và baking soda, kem đánh răng tuy giúp giảm viêm và mụn nhọt tạm thời nhưng không phải là sự lựa chọn thích hợp cho da. Cách này theo thời gian càng làm khô da và lấy đi độ ẩm cần thiết của khu vực da bạn bôi kem.

_

_
_Sử dụng kem đánh răng trị mụn một thời gian dài sẽ dễ làm làn da trở nên yếu và dễ kích ứng._
​_Nguồn: Khampha_​


----------

